# Nicotine stains on lips



## katrosier (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone know if they fade over time once you quit smoking?


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 19, 2006)

I dunno... I always use like a lip balm before I smoke to prevent them.

This is what I found:

Lemon and Glycerin.

Scrubbing your lips gently with lemon daily should help remove the discoloration, but this may be harsh on your lips, so make sure you apply glycerin to your lips first. Leave the lemon and glycerin on for at least ten minutes before washing off. You could also do the same at night, and sleep with lemon on your lips.

Almond Oil.

Apply almond oil with a dab of cream on your lips. This will ensure that your lips are moisturized and the layer of oil will help prevent build up of nicotine stains on your lips. You can also apply almond oil or cream of milk daily on the lips.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips ..will be sure to try them ! Bit worried about the lemon burning me though.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad I helped.

Yeah I know I was thinking about that too. But heck give it a shot.... Maybe you can take some lemon and put a couple of drops of honey just to make it a lil sweet. Just a lil bit though.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

What do nicotine stains on your lips look like? I smoke and don't see anything wrong with my lips


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do nicotine stains on your lips look like? I smoke and don't see anything wrong with my lips 
They get dark in certain areas. Your lower lip specially. Kinda grayish


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh....no I definitely don't have that. My lips are pink. I don't think I've ever even noticed that on anyone else. Hmm...


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh....no I definitely don't have that. My lips are pink. I don't think I've ever even noticed that on anyone else. Hmm... 
It happens. I don't know why but it does...


----------



## katrosier (Oct 19, 2006)

Even though they're called nicotine stains they're actually caused by tar. I didnt used to have them either and I've been smoking for the past 10 years it started very recently..about a month ago.

Also the darker your skin tone the darker your lips so when they do get stained they get a much darker stain than on pink lips making them more obvious.Which is probably why Teresa and I are more concerned here than you are Princess .

You're so lucky you dont stain!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lemon and Glycerin.Scrubbing your lips gently with lemon daily should help remove the discoloration, but this may be harsh on your lips, so make sure you apply glycerin to your lips first. Leave the lemon and glycerin on for at least ten minutes before washing off. You could also do the same at night, and sleep with lemon on your lips.

Almond Oil.

Apply almond oil with a dab of cream on your lips. This will ensure that your lips are moisturized and the layer of oil will help prevent build up of nicotine stains on your lips. You can also apply almond oil or cream of milk daily on the lips.

Thanks for the tips!I am a fellow smoker too, and never thought about nicotine stains on lips till I read this thread.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, I haven't quit smoking... Yet! I don't believe I have nicotine stains... Do I?!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortunately, I haven't quit smoking... Yet! I don't believe I have nicotine stains... Do I?! Ok don't hate me , I just looked at your profile pic and on the right side of your bottom lip there is a patch thats slightly darker BUT it could be the lighting , your make up or even natural lip pigmentation.. either way you are gorgeous so it doesnt matter!!
BTW I tried the lemon thing and its helped ALOT it did burn but its worth it , the stains have almost disappeared and its only my first time using it! Thanks


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BTW I tried the lemon thing and its helped ALOT it did burn but its worth it , the stains have almost disappeared and its only my first time using it! Thanks



WOW I am so glad to hear that!!!!! YAY


----------



## madison729 (Oct 20, 2006)

I just recently quit 2 months ago, was a heavy smoker for 15 years though. I still have Nicotine stains on my upper lip. l Will have to try.

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BTW I tried the lemon thing and its helped ALOT it did burn but its worth it , the stains have almost disappeared and its only my first time using it! Thanks



wow! that's good it worked!


----------



## Annalee (Oct 20, 2006)

I have never seen the stains on lips before, but I have on the fingers, I am sure it would fade with time after quitting tho!


----------



## missG (Dec 14, 2006)

hi..i had the same problem as well before..and i've been smoking for nearly 10 years now (GOD!so hard to quit!)

anyway, it has gotten lighter since i used Dermalogica's lip balm (it has SPF in it, can't remember the exact name).

the trick is to use it under your lipstick or lipgloss (every day without fail), and make sure u exfoliate every 3 days with a scrub (or cheaper, use an old tootbrush)

after 2-3 weeks, the stain is considerbaly lighter and now i noticed that i can use lighter colour lipstick which is great!before, always had to choose dark, plum coloured ones (gothic look)...so hope this helps..


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *madison729* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just recently quit 2 months ago, was a heavy smoker for 15 years though. I still have Nicotine stains on my upper lip. l Will have to try.Thanks

Hi,
I quit years ago, but also smoked for 15 years.



Somehow I didn't get the nicotine/tar stains on my lips.


----------

